# Sticky sliders



## trfoto (May 11, 2012)

I've imported a RAW file from a Nikon D300s. Opening the file in Develop Module, I notice that the adjustment sliders are not all zeroed but in fact have adjustments made. Since I did NOT apply any presets during import, I wondered if this behavior was due to "sticky sliders" from a previous image adjustment. Thx.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2012)

Hi trfoto, welcome to the forum!

If you previously edited the photo in LR or ACR, there may be an xmp sidecar file which may contain adjustments.  If so, you can just hit reset to get rid of them.

If you press reset and the settings stay, then you might have changed the default settings and we can talk you through resetting that.


----------



## trfoto (May 12, 2012)

Feeling a little bit the dunderhead. It finally occured to me that the preset was due to the Auto Preset on Import WAS checked in Preferences. File>preferences>General>Auto...  
Is this default behavior or did I accidently check the box?
-T


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 12, 2012)

No need to feel silly, it's easily done!  It's not the default, but it's easily missed.


----------

